# A Tale of Two Tanakas (pic heavy)



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 28, 2015)

I was lucky enough to get one of the two prototype Tanaka Ginsan Nashiji gyutos that were modified by Knives & Stones, and I want to share a comparison of a NIB Tanaka I happened to have and the modified one. Both are 240 wa-gyutos.





As I was informed, there were no changes made to the profile or geometry of the stock blade, only fit and finish modifications. The nashjii finish of the side of the blade was left as is.

The most obvious difference is the replacement of the stock d-handle of ho wood and a horn ferrule with a custom octagonal handle, in this case of gidgee and a brass ferrule cap.




The handle is very nicely executed, and feels much better than the stock handle. My only issue with the handle is that the slot for the tang could be cleaner, but it is no worse than the stock version. As this is a prototype, the follow on versions could possibly address this.







Gidgee is denser than ho wood, and this adds 37 grams to the weight of the knife and moves the balance point from 53 cm ahead fo the ferrule to 29 cm.

The spine is nicely rounded, as is the choil area. Gone are the sharp edges that are the usual hallmark of an inexpensive knife. 













If I'm correct, Knives & Stones will be offering both the ginsan and the damascus blue versions with these semi-custom modifications. Yes, you could round the spine and chill area on your own, and upgrade the handle, but not for anywhere near what Knives & Stones is asking for these knives.

Rick


----------



## havox07 (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice job grabbing one of those so fast! I can't believe that knives and stones can make money off these if the price is the same as the prototypes, a few bucks more than from metal master but with much better fit and finish! If I didn't already have a blue I would line up for them.

Might still get a ginsanko for a gift when they start selling em.


----------



## turbochef422 (Jul 28, 2015)

I got the other one and will be doing a review tomorrow as to how it's held up in the pro kitchen so far.


----------



## chinacats (Jul 28, 2015)

My blue 2 is one of my favorite cutters--thanks Rick! I did the same work to mine but would've gladly paid to have it done especially with the handle swap. Great idea James!


----------



## Karnstein (Jul 29, 2015)

Folks, I'm so envious... saw James topic one day after he posted it, at which point both prototype knives were already gone.

big thanks for the review, I really appreciate the comparison with the stock version one can buy from metalmaster and the store that shall not be named... 

@pensacola tiger: How tall are your two Tanakas at the heel (the number from the K&S site is 53mm) ? 

I'm pretty sure that I will end up ordering one from James, just not sure if I want a 210 or a 240... most of my knife collection has a spine height of 50mm or less and the only gyuto above is a 240 Toyama from JNS, which I sadly hadn't had the chance so far to use it enough to form a opinion how much I like the extreme height of 55.7mm at the heel. The knife came with a defective handle (had a big splinter in the wood), so Maksim told me to use it and then send it back to him for repairs when he got back from his holidays. Which was some days ago and during the time I had it my part-time job kept me from cooking more than once or twice a week.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 29, 2015)

Karnstein said:


> @pensacola tiger: How tall are your two Tanakas at the heel (the number from the K&S site is 53mm) ?



Yes, the height at the heel is 53 mm. I also have a 210, and it is 50 mm.


----------



## koki (Jul 29, 2015)

Wow the ginsan gyuto from knives and stones look good.


----------



## schanop (Jul 29, 2015)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Karnstein said:
> 
> 
> > @pensacola tiger: How tall are your two Tanakas at the heel (the number from the K&S site is 53mm) ?
> ...


----------



## 420layersofdank (Jul 29, 2015)

Man I wanted one so bad. Rick, if you ever want to sell it, holla at your boy


----------



## Karnstein (Aug 1, 2015)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Yes, the height at the heel is 53 mm. I also have a 210, and it is 50 mm.



Thanks, one further question: since they are not stated on the k&s page: What are the dimensions of the handle (width&height, if possible for both ends of the handle)?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 1, 2015)

The handle is 20.8 x 24.3 at the ferrule; 24.1 x 28.1 at the butt.

Keep in mind this is a prototype, and the final dimensions may not be the same.

Rick


----------



## Karnstein (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks Rick! Yeah, I know that yours is a prototype one. But it still gives me a rough estimate what to expect. I am not a tall guy and my hands aren't big either, so I should be fine with those kind of dimensions even if the final version turns out to be a bit bigger. My toyama 240 came back from Maksim yesterday and while the new burned Chestnut handle looks beautiful it may turn out to be a tad too big for my hands. It's 24x27 at the ferrule and 27x31 at the end.


----------

